# Windows 7 not genuine after system restore



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

Yesterday my computer restarted by itself because it had some updates from microsoft. on restarting it went into disk checkup (i was out of the room so ordinarily i would have told it not to do this)

this disk checkup took over an hour and said that it was replacing something invalid on each file, this finished and it went to restart went through the starting windows logo and then went to a black screen with the mouse cursor on it, however many times i restarted it went to this. 

i have now been able to do a system restore - which i did twice as the first time there was an error and it said nothing had been changed - unspecified error 0x8000fff - the second time there was also an error saying that it could not remove a certain file: E:\program data\microsoft\applicationvirtualizationclient\softgrid client\icon
cache etc etc 

i was then allowed to log an normal however the computer is now saying that the copy of windows 7 is not genuine- i was directed to a microsoft vaildation site however this has been running for 3-4hours without having done anything.

i can see all of my files etc but i cannot access them or any programs except for internet explorer - as it says access is denied - 

please help i have no idea what to do


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

I could help you. But no legally. Did your PC come installed with the Windows you are currently using?

Somewhere on your PC is a Product Key... I would try typing that in.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

is the os the one that originally came with your computer. If not, what exact was the original and what did you use to upgrade? for example did you use oem disk to upgrade, retail upgrade or full version? bes as specific about the upgrade as you can. are you dual booting?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use the Magical Jelly Bean Key Finder to find your installed Windows key.


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

Windows was already installed when i got it, no upgrade, or changes made to.

Also when i get the product key where do i type it into? - i cannot access or open any programmes. Other things have suggested i try to get into the CMD right click and run as administrator but it will not let me do this


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

computer/right click/properties/ activate windows ,enter the key what is on your computer


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

brobarapas said:


> computer/right click/properties/ activate windows ,enter the key what is on your computer


 
i've looked at this and under windows activation it says 

status not available 
Product ID not available

there is no where to input anything

anyone know what i do now


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

Also does anyone know how i can copy my documents/ pictures and music etc in case i have to reinstall windows or something because although i can see the files i cannot open them so it also wont let me copy them to an external hard drive or flash drive??


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Restore your computer back to a different restore point,see if you can access them then


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

doing a system restore has brought me to this point - and when i last did it there was only one restore point available- and it did not complete correctly as one file could not be removed - will another system restore make a difference?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you give us a little more detail about your computer make/model/etc.

Can you copy and paste your files now,if not boot into safe mode and try to copy and paste them,do you have a windows 7 DVD?

Are you 100% certain that your copy of windows is genuine/


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

My computer is a lenovo laptop that i have had for just over a year and is definatly 100% genuine

i cannot copy/paste any files nor can i open any programmes except internet explorer for some reason

i made a windows 7 dvd on my sister computer however i do not think it is compatable with mine as it would not run (hers is newer and mentioned 64bit as apposed to mine which i have seen is 32 bit - dont know if this makes a difference)

also having some trouble booting into safe mode as my computer is trying to reinstall the microsoft updates that caused the problem in the first place and keeps asking to restart. how do i make these stop for the time being- i have the little orange sheild on my shut down button


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

My computer also just popped up saying that an unauthorised change was made to windows and i must reinstall or restore windows system files to activate


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

You will need a windows 7 32b disc to restore/repair your lap top,or you can recover it from the recovery partition,if you use the recovery partition you will loose all your files


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

The ThinkVantage(TM) Technologies Presentation

Lenovo - Innovation - Rescue and Recovery


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer - How-To Geek

That is the easiest way to copy files and folders as Linux cares nothing about Windows permissions.


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

Good advice from Rich, however if you aren't that technical there is an easier way to get your music, documents, pictures, etc. But not saved setting and stuff...

Anyways the easiest way is to create a Live CD (or USB as it is faster) using the steps mentioned on the <a href=http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download>Ubuntu Website</a> then insert another USB to copy all your documents/music etc to.

I have had to deal with Windows being an jerk about activation before but Windows usually lets to use programs and such. You might have a virus and, in that case, are completely and totally screwed. BUT THERE IS HOPE, you just need to dish out 200$ for a brand new copy of windows, find another PC and [deleted], or install Linux.

I'd go with Linux or a new Windows copy.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ENCOM OS-12 said:


> Good advice from Rich, however if you aren't that technical there is an easier way to get your music, documents, pictures, etc. But not saved setting and stuff...
> 
> Anyways the easiest way is to create a Live CD (or USB as it is faster) using the steps mentioned on the <a href=http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download>Ubuntu Website</a> then insert another USB to copy all your documents/music etc to.
> 
> ...


The person already has a copy of windows,It,s installed on the lap top along with the activation key on the side,All the op needs is a 32bit disc ,not spend $200 on a retail copy,,


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

OH but there seems to be a problem... as said, their might be a virus on the laptop and as also said, I have dealt with Windows not being all activated and whatzit.

I guess we'll just have to see what happens when they figure out how to put the Product Key back into Windows... if it still doesn't work then we'll move on Linux.


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok i got into safe mode and was able to copy all of my documents etc. Now how do i get my windows revalidated/ enter my product key?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi gemmmma,

You can either phone their activation phoneline here.

Or you can go through the activation, and just choose "Activate by phone.." option. You will then be given a phone number to call. When dialing this number you can either chose to go with the automated service, or to speak with an advisor. You can read more on this in this KB-article.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

one question I have is

did you activate windows when you first got it?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

You wont be able to activate windows if the files are missing,Your best option is the recovery partition or a 32bit disc,It will do you no good phoning Microsoft,You will still need the file on your system to input the key they give you.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

brobarapas said:


> You wont be able to activate windows if the files are missing,Your best option is the recovery partition or a 32bit disc,It will do you no good phoning Microsoft,You will still need the file on your system to input the key they give you.


I see nothing in this thread claiming any files are missing, or am i overlooking something here? If it simply says it can't be activated, he should phone up Microsoft.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

my questions was just related to the original instal and if he activated within the 30 days.

I saw nothing about missing files


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> I see nothing in this thread claiming any files are missing, or am i overlooking something here? If it simply says it can't be activated, he should phone up Microsoft.


Post 7/13


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

brobarapas said:


> Post 7/13


Ahh alright, my bad! ray:

You should definately insert the installation DVD and see if the system can repair it automatically, or otherwise just reinstall the whole system.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

aciid said:


> Ahh alright, my bad! ray:
> 
> You should definately insert the installation DVD and see if the system can repair it automatically, or otherwise just reinstall the whole system.


We all do it at times:4-


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

-----


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

If you right click My Computer and choose Properties, then scroll down to the bottom of that screen and you will see how to activate or submit a new product code, but I don't think this will fix the issue. Unfortunately you can't call Microsoft as its an oem Windows but you can call Lenovo and give em Hell because they have to fix this issue.
I would reinstall Windows by booting to dvd, not from within Windows and hopefully whatever screw up occurring in the registry will be solved.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Question is did you buy the laptop brand new with an OEM version of Windows preinstalled or did you buy it from a friend or a pc shop. If so maybe they put in a cracked version of Windows in it illegal copy.


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

i dont have an installation dvd- can reinstallation be done from the system repair disc


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

No i bought the computer brand new with it preinstalled- 

i checked on the microsoft website and i think the problem is that the thing rechecks the validation all the time and currently none of my programms are working and this includes any active x software which the website says it uses to check the vaildation

do i reinstall windows to fix the problem? or is there another way to fix it


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I would backup all important files onto another media thumb drive or external HDD. And just reinstall Windows. This will be the easiest way of solving the issue.


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

NOOO lol heh...

Have you tried entering the product key on the underside of the laptop? Do that first, heh.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You should have a factory recovery environment partition in your system. During reboot when you see the machine name icon try F11.

He mentioned he can not enter a key his desktop is locked up.


----------



## ENCOM OS-12 (May 4, 2011)

@Jack- but he could do it through Safe Mode, yes? And it's a lenovo laptop, lawl.

There should be a link somewhere by your activation status. Click is and enter your product number.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

ENCOM OS-12 said:


> @Jack- but he could do it through Safe Mode, yes? And it's a lenovo laptop, lawl.
> 
> There should be a link somewhere by your activation status. Click is and enter your product number.


Please read the thread from the beginning ,


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

JackBauer_24 said:


> You should have a factory recovery environment partition in your system. During reboot when you see the machine name icon try F11.
> 
> He mentioned he can not enter a key his desktop is locked up.


Do what Jack has advised .Try to access the recovery manager,If you have no success PM me and I will give you a direct link to Digital river for a windows 7 iso download,You will need to d/l it to a working computer,afterwards burn it to a disc or a flash drive.


----------



## gemmmma (Oct 15, 2011)

Do i need the product key for windows to reinstall it? - it was on the bottom of my computer but has rubbed off the sticker and im not sure if i have it written down anywhere


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

If you run the the manufacturers reset, you will not need a key.
If you run a clean install from a Windows 7 installation DVD, you will need the key.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you tried to access the recovery manager?For us to help you your going to have to tell us what you have tried.Your best option is the recovery manager,Go back to post 15 and access the link and learn how to use the recovery manager.If it is not there you can order recovery discs from the same link.

You say now that you cant read your activation key.d/l this program and see will it display your activation key,It might not as you have files missing.If it displays the key you will need to get a windows 7 DVD for the install.

So basically you have 3 options.
1 access the recovery manager from your hdd if it is there?
2 order recovery discs from the link?
3 get you activation key and install via DVD

These 3 solutions are the only way you will fix your lap top.

Speccy - System Information - Free Download


----------

